# How do mollies behave after mating?



## LariM78

I know this may sound like a silly question, but does anyone know if mollies display any typical behaviour after mating. I have one male and one female Molly in my tank. Up until now theynhave just ignored each other. Yesterday I noticed the male showing some interest in the female for the first time since i put the male in the tank. The female then started acting strange, keeping to herself and staying in the corner, although she would immediately come out at feeding time.

Today now i notice the male lying at the bottom of the tank looking very tired. At first I thought parasite of some sort but at closer inspection, there are no white spots, gold dust or white stringy poop, no clamped fins either or gasping. I've separated him and observed him and he does look tired and a bit thin. I put some food in for him which he did go for and ate some of it, although he also spat some out as well which I've heard can still be a sign of an internal parasite, except his poop is dark and not white and stringy.

Could it be that the two mollies have been mating and now the male is just tired or something? I know it sounds weird but that's wqhat I'm wondering. The female is back to normal and she is eating a lot, also she seems a bit rounder.

If someone knows how mollies behave during and after mating please let me know. I'll see how he does separated from the rest of the fish and if he goes back to normal.

Thanks


----------



## beaslbob

If he's resting on the bottom breathing heavy that is a sign of some kind of cycle. high ammonia or high carbon dioxide and generally not a good sign.

I would check parameters, stop adding food for a week or so and add live plants like anacharis.

just my .02


----------



## D9VIN

Usually my male wants to watch tv and have a cigarette, and my female wants to cuddle.

No seriously, haven't kept mollies but the other livebearers I keep don't act differently at all after sweet fishy lovemaking, it sounds like yours aren't feeling to great. How big is the tank, how long has it been set up, and what other fish are in there? Maybe they just didn't have a good time on their blind date and now they are depressed, wondering if they will ever find 'the one'.


----------



## jrman83

It doesn't sound like your male is going to make it. The behavior you mention is typical of how they act when sick, no matter what is causing it.


----------



## LariM78

Well i did a full set of tests.
NH3 =0
NO2=0
NO3=10ppm
pH is between 7.5 and 8.
He seems to have clamped fins now and has the shimmies so I think he's on his last legs. Anyway, I said after the current mollies I have die I will then put in sword tails, the mollies just don't seem to last the female is the longest living Molly I have and I've only had her 4 months. None of the other fish seem sick so I'm not going to bother wasting time and money treating the tank if I don't have to.


----------



## beaslbob

That may be the best thing to do.

My limited experience with mollies in FW is that they basically do much better with at least some salt in the water. And all the way up to full marine setups. Where I use mollies as cycle fish and they do great.

my .02


----------

